# Permenant Magnet Manufacturers in China



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Link removed because of bad experience with supplier.


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

One more link for in stock magnets for prototype/experimenting: https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=70_71


----------

